# Dahlias



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anybody knew if Dahlias were good for Honey Bees?


----------



## Seattleite (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.gardenersworld.com/plants/features/plants-for-bees/

"Most double flowers are of little use, because they're too elaborate. Some are bred without male and female parts, while others have so many petals bees can't get to the nectar and pollen to collect it. This is the main reason why single dahlias are popular with many bees, while doubles are usually ignored."


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Our bees like the white single pedaled dahlia with a yellow center.


----------



## Eric Walls (Feb 8, 2013)

There are a few varieties of dahlias that bees like. I have one called Pooh and it was covered with bees last summer. Just like what was said from Dan, it has to be the single pedal type with the yellow center.


----------



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

I got some this year. So far mostly bumble bees but the honey bees like them too. Here are some pictures






















Fabian


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

I sowed “200+ Dahlia Single Dwarf Mix - Dahlia variabilis” ($4 from amazon) in small pots indoors in late winter, moved them to my unheated greenhouse in early spring, then planted out in May. They began flowering in July. For a while, they only attracted bumbles but honey bees began to visit them since late August. My double-flowered dahlias never attracted bees.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Not good for the honey bees.
While pretty looking, bees will not care much of their looks.


----------



## blugarden (Sep 11, 2018)

That's a nice insight though. Thanks for this.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?340917-Single-blossom-Dhalias&highlight=dahlias


----------

